# Jamison speaks for the first time since being traded



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

"You're playing for probably one of the best owners in Mark Cuban and probably one of the top coaches of all time in Don Nelson," said Jamison, who will be in Dallas on Tuesday for a news conference. "You have All-Stars in Steve Nash, Michael Finley and Dirk Nowitzki. That's a dream come true." 


"Scoring points and getting shots is the least of my worries," Jamison said. "I'm trying to win. I've been on a team for five years, and I've been the guy. You get the points and you don't win. I wasn't happy. I don't have a problem taking a different role, whatever it takes to win."


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Sounds like hes going in there with a great attitude. I hope it works out for him this time, Jamison was just stuck in a bad situation.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

word man. The mavs have one of the most unselfish teams in the league. Jamison will fit right in because he wants to WIN. when you go from being on a losing team to a contender scoring 30 points on a consistent basis is less important to you


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

jamison isnt capable of scoring 30 points a game


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> jamison isnt capable of scoring 30 points a game


   are you that ignorant or that bitter about all the teams ranked above yours getting even better that you keep on downing proven players? In Dallas Jamison will be the #2 option and will put up 30 more then you realize.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> jamison isnt capable of scoring 30 points a game


that's funny. I'm pretty sure he's the FIRST NBA PLAYER since mj to score 50 in consecutive games. And I said on a consistent basis. There's a difference between that and average points moron, and he's more capable of SCORING 30 points a game than ya boy kg is. Kg has 2 30 point games in the playoffs. Jamison is more capable of carrying a teams offensive load than ya boyfriend kg


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> 
> 
> that's funny. I'm pretty sure he's the FIRST NBA PLAYER since mj to score 50 in consecutive games. And I said on a consistent basis. There's a difference between that and average points moron, and he's more capable of SCORING 30 points a game than ya boy kg is. Kg has 2 30 point games in the playoffs. Jamison is more capable of carrying a teams offensive load than ya boyfriend kg


ok what are the chances of him averaging 30 when he is the second option, when he couldnt average 23 when he was the 1st option?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

you guys will be disapointed when he is only averaging half of that. you guys really need to get off of this dudes jock, ok?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> you guys will be disapointed when he is only averaging half of that. you guys really need to get off of this dudes jock, ok?


The same way your on Cassell, Sprewell and Kandis jock?


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

who said jamison needs to score 30 on the mavs? Dirk can carry the mavs offense (unlike kg) jamison is a capable second or third option. this dude is just mad cause the mavs are better than his wolves. 7 years of losing in round 1 in frustrating aint it?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jamison will average around the same amount of points. Jamison being the first option of GSW is kind of overrated, considering he was playing with J-Rich and Gilbert Arenas, both of which are hardly pass first players. They had scorers in Golden State too. Jamison will probably find it even easier to get points with Dallas. His shots might go down, but not by much. He'll be the second option for Dallas after Dirk--not the 3rd and 4th option that people are pretending he'll be.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Given that Jamison "CAN" score 20-50 points on you any given night. And Dirk gets his 20-40, same goes for Fin and Nash.... I don't see how people can argue this doesn't make the Mavs a better team. IMO they probably are the 2nd or 3rd best team in the Leauge, with out a big man. So what if there's no D in Dallas, theres enough O to choke an overweight center in LA....


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> Given that Jamison "CAN" score 20-50 points on you any given night. And Dirk gets his 20-40, same goes for Fin and Nash.... I don't see how people can argue this doesn't make the Mavs a better team. IMO they probably are the 2nd or 3rd best team in the Leauge, with out a big man. So what if there's no D in Dallas, theres enough O to choke an overweight center in LA....



word man. Peeps aren't saying jamison is gonna put up 30 every night. They are saying he can IF NECESSARY. And finley is STILL CAPABLE of taking over games. peeps forget about him putting up 42 against the pistons last year and he was the mavs leading scorer against the spurs. he shot 50 percent and put up 25 per contest.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> jamison isnt capable of scoring 30 points a game


How come you can never stand a chance that a team is better than yours?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> 
> 
> How come you can never stand a chance that a team is better than yours?


why cant you?
intellect you are talking about a series, or one game, or 2 games. im trying to say the whole season. what if finley scored 42 in ONE game? what if jamison scored 50 in 2 GAMES? why dont you talk about the rest of the season?
any given night is pretty much every night, he cant average 30 a game. what is dirk gonna average, 40 a night? lets be realistic


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> you guys will be disapointed when he is only averaging half of that. you guys really need to get off of this dudes jock, ok?





> ok what are the chances of him averaging 30 when he is the second option, when he couldnt average 23 when he was the 1st option?


He had back to back 50 point games he is a better offensive player than kg he meant in a playoff series like what NVE did. BTW remember 2 years ago when Dirk ABUSED KG in the playoffs?


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mike</b>!
> 
> 
> He had back to back 50 point games he is a better offensive player than kg he meant in a playoff series like what NVE did. BTW remember 2 years ago when Dirk ABUSED KG in the playoffs?


word man. wolves fans seem to have memory loss about that series


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mike</b>!
> 
> 
> He had back to back 50 point games he is a better offensive player than kg he meant in a playoff series like what NVE did. BTW remember 2 years ago when Dirk ABUSED KG in the playoffs?


how is jamison a better offensive player than kg? kg averaged more points, assists, and fg %. other than 3 pt% and ft % kg is better than jamison at every aspect of the game. how could you even compare these 2 guys. 
and what is the point to go 2 YEARS back and tell me kg was abused by dirk?


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> 
> how is jamison a better offensive player than kg? kg averaged more points, assists, and fg %. other than 3 pt% and ft % kg is better than jamison at every aspect of the game. how could you even compare these 2 guys.
> and what is the point to go 2 YEARS back and tell me kg was abused by dirk?


GSW had a better balanced offense than the wolves so less oppourtunitys. Jamison dosen't have nearly the complete game but as far as pure offense Jamison is better. Because Dirk was scoring easily over the so called defender (he is a great defender but Dirk's offense is better than his defense) his PPG average was between 32-36 not sure he also outdid him on rebounds too.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> 
> how is jamison a better offensive player than kg? kg averaged more points, assists, and fg %. other than 3 pt% and ft % kg is better than jamison at every aspect of the game. how could you even compare these 2 guys.
> and what is the point to go 2 YEARS back and tell me kg was abused by dirk?


the point is with the season on the line kg didn't show up. he shot horrible (43 percent) and got torched at will by dirk. dirk just basically picked his spots and scored on kg whenever he felt like it. Kg has 2 career 30 point playoff games. He don't step it up in the playoffs and until he does that your team will ALWAYS exit in round 1


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mike</b>!
> 
> GSW had a better balanced offense than the wolves so less oppourtunitys. Jamison dosen't have nearly the complete game but as far as pure offense Jamison is better. Because Dirk was scoring easily over the so called defender (he is a great defender but Dirk's offense is better than his defense) his PPG average was between 32-36 not sure he also outdid him on rebounds too.


Dirk put up 33 points 16 boards and 3 steals on kg. while shooting 53 percent from 2 land 73 percent from 3 land and 89 percent from da line


Kg shot 43 percent and put up 24 points and 19 boards with like 5 dimes


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

maybe he could not play the whole season himself


----------



## Andy (Jun 13, 2003)

Jamison is a greater scoring threat than KG, but he is not a better offensive player than KG(assists and offensive rebounding are also part of offense). KG is the second best forward in the game today, second only to Tim Duncan, perhaps even the best defender, but there is nobody in the NBA who can defend Dirk. 

IMO the Mavs have a slight edge over the T-wolves.

BTW Dirk averaged 34ppg against the T-wolves last season.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Andy</b>!
> Jamison is a greater scoring threat than KG, but he is not a better offensive player than KG(assists and offensive rebounding are also part of offense). KG is the second best forward in the game today, second only to Tim Duncan, perhaps even the best defender, but there is nobody in the NBA who can defend Dirk.
> 
> IMO the Mavs have a slight edge over the T-wolves.
> ...


hey that's mY STAT. lol. But yeah he put up 34 a game against the wolves. Kg CANNOT stop dirk. That's a given


----------



## Andy (Jun 13, 2003)

> But yeah he put up 34 a game against the wolves


shooting .548 from the floor and .571 from three point land


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

how is jamison a better scorer than kg when kg puts up more numbers in that stat than he does, well jamison can score higher amounts, but kg is more "consistent"


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

He is a better scorer period he averages less but always gets 15 plus and has games were he is brilliant putting up great numbers


----------



## godmavs (Jun 19, 2003)

I cant believe you think the Twolves have a better team than the Mavs the have washed up Cassell and Sprewell and a never has done in kandi man


----------

